# Doctor Who--crack in the wall soap



## KatieShephard (Sep 3, 2014)

After unmolding today, I realized that a small crack in my soap looks like the Doctor Who crack from Amy's wall.  Spooky!


----------



## Jencat (Sep 4, 2014)

It does!  If you put your ear to it, can you hear talking on the other side?


----------



## DCarter23103 (Sep 7, 2014)

As a "Whovian," I think that is awesome!!!


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 8, 2014)

I knew there had to be a few other people who would appreciate this 

I miss my "bow-tie" Doctor!


----------



## DCarter23103 (Sep 8, 2014)

I miss him too!!!


----------



## Susie (Sep 9, 2014)

Me three!


----------



## Jencat (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm still getting used to the new doctor.  I think I'll like him eventually, but it is definitely more of an adjustment than the last two have been.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm still not feeling the new Doctor   He doesn't seem to me to be like the Doctor I've come to know and love.  There were a few small moments in the last episode where I could catch a small glimpse of "my doctor", but overall he seems like a stranger.  I'm not a happy camper   And my 11 year old son absolutely hates Capaldi.  He doesn't even want to watch with me anymore!


----------



## dillsandwitch (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice. 

I absolutly can not stand Matt Smith. Glad they replaced him. I really like how Capaldi plays the Doctor. I feels hes a cross between William Hatnell and Jon Pertwee_. 
_


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm with you dillsandwitch, I much prefer Capaldi to Matt smith. I think hes doing a great job and I like his cynical, canktankerous attitude :clap:


----------



## littleginger73 (Nov 2, 2014)

Prisoner X has escaped!


----------

